# How many urbs going to Laandan for the demo?



## Proper Tidy (Mar 23, 2011)

Inspired by other thread


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 23, 2011)

Trash Oxford St!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 23, 2011)

Poll Fail.  Some of us are already here.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 23, 2011)

Nobody cares about you cockerknees, you'll all fuck off to pret-a-manger or costa within an hour anyway.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 23, 2011)

There's always some sort of poll fail


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 23, 2011)

At least we know where the pubs are.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 23, 2011)

It's never happened before, honest.


----------



## Geri (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not going.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 23, 2011)

Boooo


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 23, 2011)

Are you coming here, Tidy?


----------



## discokermit (Mar 23, 2011)

we having a meet up or what?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 23, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Are you coming here, Tidy?


 
I am Spyman. I am.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> There's always some sort of poll fail


 
Should start one with just the options 'win' and 'fail', nowt else....


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 23, 2011)

discokermit said:


> we having a meet up or what?


 
Will it be possible? Gonna be a fuck of a lot of people...


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll meet you all by the bleeding policeman...


----------



## discokermit (Mar 23, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Will it be possible? Gonna be a fuck of a lot of people...


 
dunno. i don't even know when it's supposed to be starting. or which place to start from.

i've been worrying too much about what to wear.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 23, 2011)

I will be there. You can recognise me because I will be wearing jeans and a T shirt.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 23, 2011)

discokermit said:


> i've been worrying too much about what to wear.


 
What you settled on?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2011)

discokermit said:


> dunno. i don't even know when it's supposed to be starting. or which place to start from.
> 
> i've been worrying too much about what to wear.


 
Black clothes with a hood, scarf, etc are always popular....


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 23, 2011)

Black funeral dress!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not going. Kids/don't live in London.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 23, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> What you settled on?


 
i haven't. i don't own any boots any more (except for my work boots but i'm off sick), it's either my brogues, which are a bit conspicuous, or some shoes that are basically like pumps. 

also, i don't know whether to wear drab clothes that aren't recognisable and i don't mind burning after in case it kicks off, or flash clothes in case i see people i know/urbanites.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 23, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Black clothes with a hood, scarf, etc are always popular....


 
that's fine and dandy but what if i see feds or killer b or tidy (or nanker if he's going)? i want to look dapper then.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2011)

discokermit said:


> i haven't. i don't own any boots any more (except for my work boots but i'm off sick), it's either my brogues, which are a bit conspicuous, or some shoes that are basically like pumps.
> 
> also, i don't know whether to wear drab clothes that aren't recognisable and i don't mind burning after in case it kicks off, or flash clothes in case i see people i know/urbanites.


 
Why can't you wear your work boots? If you get on telly rioting then the fact you are wearing work boots will be the least of your work worries.

Wear something drab, but with some kind of noticeable thing on perhaps the inside of the hood or something, or something else distinctive on top that you don't mind throwing in a bin.

I haven't decided what to wear yet either, but it's all a dark colour, and cheap shit clothes


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 23, 2011)

A gentleman of style can make inconspicuous and drab look _fabulous_.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep going down for the weekend.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> A gentleman of style can make inconspicuous and drab look _fabulous_.



I sir, am no gentleman


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 23, 2011)

Yah


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 23, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I sir, am no gentleman


 
Me neither.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 23, 2011)

But I know what I'd be wearing if I was going.


----------



## strung out (Mar 23, 2011)

can't make it. combination of money and prior commitments. anyone know if there's stuff going on in bristol i can get myself down to?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> But I know what I'd be wearing if I was going.


 
Me too, but only cause i haven't got many clothes


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 23, 2011)

Going down for the day. If I get kettled or what not and can't make the coach then I'll be staying round a mates for the night.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 23, 2011)

working at the football in Cardiff 
for 14 hrs!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 23, 2011)

strung out said:


> can't make it. combination of money and prior commitments. anyone know if there's stuff going on in bristol i can get myself down to?


 
Get a few together & occupy somewhere?


----------



## strung out (Mar 23, 2011)

i think everyone i know personally is going to be in london! i'm sure something will come up.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 23, 2011)

Contact Bristol Uncut


----------



## strung out (Mar 23, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Contact Bristol Uncut


 
good tip. will look into that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> I am Spyman. I am.


 
Planning to get in the papers again?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 23, 2011)

Any of you Londoners got a sofa I might kip on Saturday night? There'll be beer in it for you...


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2011)

SpookyFrank said:


> Any of you Londoners got a sofa I might kip on Saturday night? There'll be beer in it for you...


 
Sleep? Sleep!?!?! Ahahahahahahahahaha!

I'm sure the police would be happy to oblige if you annoy them enough 


(an soz I don't live *in* Undone)


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Planning to get in the papers again?


 
Ooh I hope so


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 23, 2011)

discokermit said:


> that's fine and dandy but what if i see feds or killer b or tidy (or nanker if he's going)? i want to look dapper then.


 
I'm not going to be that dapper, don't want anything nice getting fucked


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 23, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> I am Spyman. I am.


 
I'll tell my neighbour to lock away his sheep!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know what most of you look like but I shall look out for Dk and Fed.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 23, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> I'll tell my neighbour to lock away his sheep!


 
Is your lovely partner coming?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2011)

.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 23, 2011)

wish I was going. Do some shouting and maybe a little bit of breaking stuff on my behalf please


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 23, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Is your lovely partner coming?


 
Aye, she'll be around.


----------



## Thora (Mar 23, 2011)

I am going.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2011)

If any travelling urbanites fancy hooking up for a beer after the march, I'm putting on a free Brixton Offline night with bands and DJs and stuff, and I'll be screening photos from the march, YouTube footage etc. 
www.offlineclub.com


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 23, 2011)

discokermit said:


> that's fine and dandy but what if i see feds or killer b or tidy (or nanker if he's going)? i want to look dapper then.


 
Well say hell and that's all that matters....


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 23, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> I don't know what most of you look like but I shall look out for Dk and Fed.


 
There might be one or two skinheads on the demo but not many....


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 23, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Aye, she'll be around.


 
Sweet


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 23, 2011)

Im going but Im going to be a travel steward on the day ie ticking peoples names off on the coach and that, so it'd be great to meet anyone but will have to go back on the coach lol, otherwise it would be great to meet people marching along on the demo but i think i've got to make sure people don't get lost lol, also i'm really really fucking skint - but yeh if you see me come and say hi


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 23, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> Im going but Im going to be a travel steward on the day ie ticking peoples names off on the coach and that, so it'd be great to meet anyone but will have to go back on the coach lol, otherwise it would be great to meet people marching along on the demo but i think i've got to make sure people don't get lost lol, also i'm really really fucking skint - but yeh if you see me come and say hi



It would be nice to meet up. Rub mobiles, that sort of thing.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll be about I reckon


----------



## FiFi (Mar 23, 2011)

It's looking very unlikely I'll be there,
The local organiser was a bit iffy about me taking Littl'un on the coach. 

With no babysitter for the weekend, and sod all money for the train it looks like I'll have to cheer you on from afar!


----------



## killer b (Mar 23, 2011)

i'm trying my best to sort this out - depends on childcare and the like... if i do manage to get there, there's only going to be me and a mate - would be good to have a crew to march with. are there any big urban groups formed? i realise the logistics of organising a substantial meet during the actual march itself would be impractical... PM if necessary.


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 23, 2011)

editor said:


> If any travelling urbanites fancy hooking up for a beer after the march, I'm putting on a free Brixton Offline night with bands and DJs and stuff, and I'll be screening photos from the march, YouTube footage etc.
> www.offlineclub.com


 
I'm coming down with a tent, sleeping bag, mat, flag poles etc etc etc.  due to that i'll probably have to stay at hyde park.  if i can arrange to crash at a friends place then i'll definitely be there


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 23, 2011)

i'm not sure bout the camping thing really, its a lot of stuff to be lugging about all day. it's not like there'll be much sleeping done anyways. can i leave my tent stuff pitched up in the park, even just to go to the music bit at HP. it's not like its fenced off like a festival, and even there u get thefts.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 23, 2011)

editor said:


> If any travelling urbanites fancy hooking up for a beer after the march, I'm putting on a free Brixton Offline night with bands and DJs and stuff, and I'll be screening photos from the march, YouTube footage etc.
> www.offlineclub.com


 

Probably a good place to blag a floor for the night if you've missed your coach too.


Not in the pub, with other urbs.


----------



## killer b (Mar 23, 2011)

you'd be mental to bring a tent tbh.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 23, 2011)

FiFi said:


> The local organiser was a bit iffy about me taking Littl'un on the coach.


that's bullshit. you should go. you should also tell the organiser they are being an arsehole.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 23, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> I'm coming down with a tent, sleeping bag, mat, flag poles etc etc etc.  due to that i'll probably have to stay at hyde park.  if i can arrange to crash at a friends place then i'll definitely be there


 
you're not going for the week. bring some malt loaf and a bottle of pop, everything else is just bullshit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2011)

discokermit said:


> you're not going for the week. bring some malt loaf and a bottle of pop, everything else is just bullshit.


 
and some bucky


----------



## colacubes (Mar 23, 2011)

killer b said:


> i'm trying my best to sort this out - depends on childcare and the like... if i do manage to get there, there's only going to be me and a mate - would be good to have a crew to march with. are there any big urban groups formed? i realise the logistics of organising a substantial meet during the actual march itself would be impractical... PM if necessary.


 
I think quite a lot of us will be on the South London feeder from Kennington Park from people I've chatted to/what I've read here and elsewhere


----------



## discokermit (Mar 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> and some bucky


 
it's not a pissed up jolly.


----------



## FiFi (Mar 23, 2011)

discokermit said:


> that's bullshit. you should go. you should also tell the organiser they are being an arsehole.


 
  I'd quite like to tell him that actually.
Especially after his comment about the "twinset and pearls brigade" wanting to come on a demo.

I mean really, Health Visitors haven't worn twinsets for decades!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 23, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I think quite a lot of us will be on the South London feeder from Kennington Park


 
Yep!


----------



## discokermit (Mar 23, 2011)

FiFi said:


> I'd quite like to tell him that actually.
> Especially after his comment about the "twinset and pearls brigade" wanting to come on a demo.
> 
> I mean really, Health Visitors haven't worn twinsets for decades!


 
you should. ask him why he isn't encouraging mothers to come along instead of putting them off.


----------



## FiFi (Mar 23, 2011)

discokermit said:


> you should. ask him why he isn't encouraging mothers to come along instead of putting them off.


 
Thats a good point (after my last flippant comment!). 
Concern over the cuts to basic services are going to bring a wider group of protesters along to demos as people begin to realise what they are losing.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 23, 2011)

FiFi said:


> Thats a good point (after my last flippant comment!).
> Concern over the cuts to basic services are going to bring a wider group of protesters along to demos as people begin to realise what they are losing.


 
There is a buggy/family section of the march.  There's a link on one of the threads here.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 24, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> Im going but Im going to be a travel steward on the day ie ticking peoples names off on the coach and that, so it'd be great to meet anyone but will have to go back on the coach lol, otherwise it would be great to meet people marching along on the demo but i think i've got to make sure people don't get lost lol, also i'm really really fucking skint - but yeh if you see me come and say hi


 
Will look out for you froggy - will try and give you a bell depending on how the day rolls out... I'm supposed to be meeting some mates at Pink & Black Bloc/Queer Resistance, and then just take it from there


----------



## Mooncat (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll be there with the 12volt.  If anyone has any requests let me know now


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 24, 2011)

Mooncat said:


> I'll be there with the 12volt.  If anyone has any requests let me know now


 
Does it run off memory sticks


----------



## Fingers (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes I shall be there. We are marching with the NUT.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 24, 2011)

Mooncat said:


> I'll be there with the 12volt.  If anyone has any requests let me know now


 
Where u marching from, any particular block?


----------



## Onket (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll be there, with the people with prams.


----------



## Onket (Mar 24, 2011)

Buggy Bloc C
Meeting point Victoria Embankment Gardens
Directions - http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...esult&ct=image&resnum=4&sqi=2&ved=0CC4QnwIwAw 
Meandering from Embankment to Hyde Park. Babies and buggy boarders, spread the word… kids against cuts being seen and heard!
Joining the myriads to oppose the squandering of our future
More info: Buggy bloc facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=198049950215055


From here- http://www.freedompress.org.uk/news/2011/03/17/march-26th-action-map/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking like I'm not gonna make it


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2011)

Perhaps those who can't make it could help out others who can with travel costs. Outsourcing your protesting, as it were - using the weapons of capitalism against it.


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2011)

we got a meeting point at embankment yet?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 24, 2011)

Santino said:


> Perhaps those who can't make it could help out others who can with travel costs. Outsourcing your protesting, as it were - using the weapons of capitalism against it.


 
Please send me £50


----------



## killer b (Mar 24, 2011)

and me!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't do it, he'll spend it all on copies of the Socialist to hawk.


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll take a scoreof yis all, I will spend it on drink and drugs (communal drink and drugs) so it's all good


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 24, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Don't do it, he'll spend it all on copies of the Socialist to hawk.


 
I don't pay for the papers you know. It's a sort of sale and return thing, except it is more sale or bin.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

Wish I was but I left it too late to sort out travel and I'll have to look after the bairn anyhow.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll be there!

I may make my way to the south london feeder, but I'm not sure what's going on tbh


----------



## sim667 (Mar 24, 2011)

Im going now, meeting a friend at charing cross at 10.30


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 24, 2011)

If anyone in LB Waltham Forest is going:Join Waltham Forest Anti-Cuts Union, trade unionists and campaigners on the 26th by meeting at 9.30am on the grass  by Walthamstow Central so we can travel down to the demo together.


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Please send me £50


 


killer b said:


> and me!


 
I suggest any such arrangements be kept private, in order to avoid the twin pitfalls of PRIDE and SHAME.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 24, 2011)

I have no pride nor shame.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 24, 2011)

I will be there and i'm going to meet some urbs. Very excited.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 24, 2011)

Onket said:


> Buggy Bloc C
> Meeting point Victoria Embankment Gardens
> Directions - http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...esult&ct=image&resnum=4&sqi=2&ved=0CC4QnwIwAw
> Meandering from Embankment to Hyde Park. Babies and buggy boarders, spread the word… kids against cuts being seen and heard!
> ...


 
This is brilliant me thinks.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 24, 2011)

Santino has just messaged me with an offer of a £1000. Fact.


----------



## Thora (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Wish I was but I left it too late to sort out travel and I'll have to look after the bairn anyhow.


 
Bring the kid!  Where are you travelling from?  National Express coaches are quite cheap.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2011)

for a march that finishes at his house for a 'happy ending'


----------



## past caring (Mar 24, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> I don't know what most of you look like but I shall look out for Dk and Fed.


 
Aye, but we know what you look like. 

(you will be taking your top off, I take it?)


----------



## killer b (Mar 24, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Santino has just offered me a massage for £1000. Fact.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 24, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> for a march that finishes at his house for a 'happy ending'


 
I would do that for a grand, no problem.


----------



## past caring (Mar 24, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Im going now, meeting a friend at charing cross at 10.30



Jezza's cousin?


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 24, 2011)

Onket said:


> Buggy Bloc C
> Meeting point Victoria Embankment Gardens
> Directions - http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...esult&ct=image&resnum=4&sqi=2&ved=0CC4QnwIwAw
> Meandering from Embankment to Hyde Park. Babies and buggy boarders, spread the word… kids against cuts being seen and heard!
> ...


brilliant work!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 24, 2011)

past caring said:


> Jezza's cousin?


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 24, 2011)

past caring said:


> Jezza's cousin?


wanker!


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 24, 2011)

Is there a gathering point for liberal druggies?


----------



## Dan U (Mar 24, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Is there a gathering point for liberal druggies?


 
It's just next to the pointless Stalinist bloc, should be a big turnout for that.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 24, 2011)

Innit lol


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 24, 2011)

Booyakashak. Free the weed!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 24, 2011)

Freak.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Is there a gathering point for liberal druggies?


 
South london feeder?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh God, i hope not!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm still undecided as I won't know anyone there (I don't think) getting there will be fine though


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 24, 2011)

Dovydaitis said:


> I'm still undecided as I won't know anyone there (I don't think) getting there will be fine though


 
How could you get there? If on a coach I'm sure you could make friends just for the day.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 24, 2011)

well I only live in Oxford so either bus or train.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know anyone either dovy but I'm going because it is the right thing to do.

/high horse

PM xes- he has sandwiches


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 24, 2011)

that's my thinking! I'd go the Albert too on the night but never been there either! Oh sod it! As you say it's the right thing to do

edit: sod it! as you say it's the right thing to do. I can also bring portable snacks if needed


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 24, 2011)

Dovydaitis said:


> that's my thinking! I'd go the Albert too on the night but never been there either! Oh sod it! As you say it's the right thing to do
> 
> edit: sod it! as you say it's the right thing to do. I can also bring portable snacks if needed


 
Make an U75 sign, bound to get spotted. I'm staying the night now so I might pop along to the albert too. My mate lives near Bow tube stop so dunno if too much of a trek or not.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 24, 2011)

might wear the t-shirt I wore to the NUS march in November


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 24, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> South london feeder?


 
Went out with one of them once, put two stone on in a month


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2011)

I will wear my Storm Troopers Vrs London Met t-shirt


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 24, 2011)

South Lnd feeder Dot, xes?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2011)

See how it goes. I'm not feeling three hours of speeches in hyde park really- and with a zone 1-4 travel card that needs its moneys worth getting I will see. Would like to see what the pink n black lot are up to as well. Have to avoid trouble though because a missing the coach home would be epically shit and getting a nicking would be even shitter.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 24, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Booyakashak. Free the weed!


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> South Lnd feeder Dot, xes?


 
Don't even know what I'm doing. Going to play it by ear, or head for embankment and see what goes on. Where does the South London one start and when?


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dovydaitis said:


> well I only live in Oxford so either bus or train.


 
come meet me if you like 



DotCommunist said:


> I don't know anyone either dovy but I'm going because it is the right thing to do.
> 
> /high horse
> 
> PM xes- he has sandwiches



You & xes too!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 24, 2011)

Dovydaitis said:


> well I only live in Oxford so either bus or train.


 
unison are organising coaches iirc


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 24, 2011)

Are we having a non south london urb crew?


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not south london. I'm practically a northener to south london


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not south london. sadly.  I'll probably join ihoops.


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2011)

My only worry about going in with a feeder march, is that I think there's a better chance of the police being all policey.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 24, 2011)

fuck em


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to have a t-shirt made tmw just for sat  They the sun shine, let the sun shine in.....


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 25, 2011)

xes said:


> I'm not south london. I'm practically a northener to south london


nope.you're a Home Counties Suburbanite.
"G&T, Darling?"


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 25, 2011)

*opens can of G&T*

*grumbles*


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 25, 2011)

The Good Life was set in Surbiton.


----------



## Mooncat (Mar 25, 2011)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Where u marching from, any particular block?



Not a clue yet but if anyone's got an MP3 player we'll have a line in so fill yer boots


----------



## PlaidDragon (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait. I'm dressing like a right flash cunt as well


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 25, 2011)

PlaidDragon said:


> Can't wait. I'm dressing like a right flash cunt as well


 
For a change.


----------



## past caring (Mar 25, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> The Good Life was set in Surbiton.



Not London then.


----------



## xes (Mar 25, 2011)

Nearly finnished work  

Then I can see if I can cobble together some kind of banner (after getting a bit drunk)


----------



## past caring (Mar 25, 2011)

You'll be easy to spot tomorrow, then- the banner with the shpelling mishtakes.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 25, 2011)

wish i could have come  i've been in no position to make plans for anything lately and in the mean time mr bob's arranged other stuff. ah well, will look for you all on the telly. be good


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 25, 2011)

Setting off now...


----------



## chilango (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Luck to you all...stay safe, stay free.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 25, 2011)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Setting off now...


----------



## xes (Mar 25, 2011)

past caring said:


> You'll be easy to spot tomorrow, then- the banner with the shpelling mishtakes.


 
But big bits of boarding don't come with a spell checker   

(have bought stuff, have a paint pen, and a bit of sanded down battoning, all i need is an apt slogan. Or some artistic flair to make something special.)

It's a shame, cos spelling used to be one of my strong points


----------



## southside (Mar 25, 2011)

Fuck protesting about the fact this country is fucked by being held together by capitalistic banking systems designed to bolster the rich and keep plebs as plebs.

Forget it.

I say go green with abortion and sodomy much more important.


----------



## xes (Mar 25, 2011)

"anal sex to protect the future" it is then.....


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## xes (Mar 25, 2011)

"the future's bright, the future's angry"

might go with that


----------



## southside (Mar 25, 2011)

xes said:


> "the future's bright, the future's angry"
> 
> might go with that


 

No one knows the future, not even you xes.

The futures dark, the futures probably littered with the burned out remains of what was once humanity.  

Let's be positive though and march on London with our placards held high in an attempt to tell Disco Dave and Smeggy Cleggy and other assorted Thatcherite inbred privileged freaks that we disagree with their poxy policies and Conservative efforts to make the treasury as rich as possible whilst the jackboot of Tory party politics stamps in the face of society.


----------



## Thraex (Mar 25, 2011)

I shall be there. It's a toss up between sticking with some mates (who'll have children with them) or chipping off to find the anarchist bloc.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 25, 2011)

southside said:


> No one knows the future, not even you xes.
> 
> The futures dark, the futures probably littered with the burned out remains of what was once humanity.
> 
> Let's be positive though and march on London with our placards held high in an attempt to tell Disco Dave and Smeggy Cleggy and other assorted Thatcherite inbred privileged freaks that we disagree with their poxy policies and Conservative efforts to make the treasury as rich as possible whilst the jackboot of Tory party politics stamps in the face of society.



I hope you're one of the speakers.


----------



## xes (Mar 25, 2011)

The future's dark, the future's scary


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm gutted at not being able to attend this one, been looking forward to it for ages too. Unfortunately events have unfolded in the north which prevents me being in London this weekend. Good luck and have fun all those attending.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 25, 2011)

well, that's me sorted  am off to get nibbles for the march, any suggestions?


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 25, 2011)

PlaidDragon said:


> Can't wait. I'm dressing like a right flash cunt as well



Me tooo, especially my noggin protector!










*Activist Jumble Sale / Rental Service*
- Got these helmets going spare if anyone wants them.  Was thinking of renting them out for £5 per day.  Already given one out.  The little bmx style one will only fit someone with a tiny head, the others are for those of smaller heed sizes too, but not tiny


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 25, 2011)

The jackets have shoulder and elbow protectors, fit chest size 42 i think.

I don't think I'll be using them, not sure, I've taken out the thermal insulators so they shouldn't be too hot


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm on my way down from the north west and train is proper fuckin packed  God knwos what they'll be like in the morning.

Bring it on!


----------



## discokermit (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## frogwoman (Mar 25, 2011)

Bring it on.


----------



## Dooby (Mar 25, 2011)

Gutted to be missing this but am too much of a cripple at the moment. AND I'm a right poster child for the cuts, having made made redundant from the public sector twice in 2 1/2 years. I could be a mascot. In a fluffy cartoon animal style costume.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


>


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


>


 
Fucking hardcore.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Mar 25, 2011)

south london feeder it is - half 10 at oval tube if anyone's interested (which they won't be  )


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm in London yo.

No scarf,  sorry.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 25, 2011)

yeah ! going to be with the uk uncut lot i think


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 25, 2011)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> yeah ! going to be with the uk uncut lot i think


 
Yeah i fancy Oxford Street. Looks like the plod are going to try and stop occupations of buildings so the more the merrier i think.. i bet plod HQ is starting to twitch now


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 25, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm gutted at not being able to attend this one, been looking forward to it for ages too. Unfortunately events have unfolded in the north which prevents me being in London this weekend. Good luck and have fun all those attending.


 
Another time mate, another time. This is just the warm up anyway  

Good luck up North.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 25, 2011)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> yeah ! going to be with the uk uncut lot i think


 
It's goin' to be a reet laff


----------



## killer b (Mar 25, 2011)

booo. i'm dropping out too sorry - no childcare for sunday, and there's no way i can risk not being able to get back in time.


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm wishing I'd sorted this out now. Bit of a lack of money and lack of organisation on my part unfortunately. Will be cheering from the sidelines though and will undoubtedly join you all in the future. Have a good 'un everyone. Loads of press coverage please.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 25, 2011)

Any TUC buses going from your area NVP? Get in touch with them/socialist party lot/someone in the know and see if they have any spaces left? Might be worth a shot? Maybe check local anti cuts groups on facebook? I could ask someone I know in Exeter if that's anywhere near?

I'm going on the TUC bus at 6.30am, bit of a trek to Laaaandan but it should be worth it.  Not sure if i'm sticking around afterwards or what's happening really, should be a friend i can stay with. 

Am looking forward to this - need to make a sign tonight.  I was thinking about wearing a tiger suit, so if you see one, it might be me


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2011)

There is one from Penzance (leaving at 3:30 am ) but I've left it too late really. I got so disheartened by the last Stop The War one that I'd almost completely given up on the idea. The way this is building has changed my mind though, I'm pleased to say.


----------



## southside (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll be watching the news as I'm afraid I've got some engine work going on my car tomorrow but I'll be thinking of the brave Urbanites who'll be giving it large.

Be careful and don't allow bully boy plod to twat you with their sticks.


----------



## OneStrike (Mar 25, 2011)

Driving down in the morning, i plan to be parked at stanmore station by 9.30, hopefully you can still leave the car there for the weekend for£2, bargain.  Just going through my bag now removing stuff ob will make out to be potential weapons, Vodka is going in plastic bottles.  20 filled official coaches going from Cov just from the TU's, i'd imagine a fair few more from the universities.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll be there in heart and mind.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wish I was going.  Good luck everyone, give em hell.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 25, 2011)

Have fun! Be Safe, & keep on keepin' on!

Oh, & bring the noise!


----------



## fiannanahalba (Mar 25, 2011)

Cant wait. Milibands speaking.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 25, 2011)

Egg ED! If he turns up...


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 25, 2011)

fiannanahalba said:


> Cant wait. Milibands speaking.



So get your plastic bottles at the ready...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 25, 2011)

Full of piss.


----------



## killer b (Mar 25, 2011)

why the fuck is ed speaking? can anyone think of a way it could turn out as anything but a disaster for him?


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 25, 2011)

He'll probably have a lot of support amongst Trade Unionists, the demo isn't just for hardline activists.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2011)

which is why anyone with a functioning frontal cortex will not be enduring the speeches


----------



## killer b (Mar 25, 2011)

who else is speaking? have they got a random pop star lined up to play their hit?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed now - got to get up at stupid o'clock for the UNITE train. 

Meeting up with mates in the UKUncut bloc and then .. see what happens. Pretty excited. Looks like its going to be big and lively!


----------



## mango5 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dooby said:


> Gutted to be missing this but am too much of a cripple at the moment. AND I'm a right poster child for the cuts, having made made redundant from the public sector twice in 2 1/2 years. *I could be a mascot. *In a fluffy cartoon animal style costume.


Pics please?

#ArmchairArmy


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 26, 2011)

everyone's gone, gonna be quiet here today...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 26, 2011)

Indeed, now excuse me while I get ready to go


----------



## cemertyone (Mar 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Wish I was going.  Good luck everyone, give em hell.



same as above..good luck to all..knock em dead...


----------



## creak (Mar 26, 2011)

I was really hoping to come but ballsed up in the end, am very annoyed. Best of luck to everyone going, make it a day to remember.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

Proper Tidy, I was sold a 70p paper by a man who did not have change for a pound. Can you tell me what your party intends to do about my 30p deficit? Or is my hard-earned money going to Party officials who will use it to dine on two Chomps?


----------



## Lakina (Mar 26, 2011)

same time, same place tomorrow?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Proper Tidy, I was sold a 70p paper by a man who did not have change for a pound. Can you tell me what your party intends to do about my 30p deficit? Or is my hard-earned money going to Party officials who will use it to dine on two Chomps?


 
I gave a 70p paper away to a man who did not have change for 70p. I think that makes it equal.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Proper Tidy, I was sold a 70p paper by a man who did not have change for a pound. Can you tell me what your party intends to do about my 30p deficit? Or is my hard-earned money going to Party officials who will use it to dine on two Chomps?


 
I think you will have to cut your chomp budget DC,it's the only way the deficit can be reduced to a manigeable level.


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

to the SP perhaps, but dottie's still down 30p. shameful.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry, there is no money left  *buys 20 papers and a chicken sandwich*


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> I gave a 70p paper away to a man who did not have change for 70p. I think that makes it equal.


 
I'm afraid the conscience of individual party members does nothing to redress my grievous loss. Must my children go chompless?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

It's all your fault DC, you have been reckless in your over-spending.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 27, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Proper Tidy, I was sold a 70p paper by a man who did not have change for a pound. Can you tell me what your party intends to do about my 30p deficit? Or is my hard-earned money going to Party officials who will use it to dine on two Chomps?


 
We never have change 

Sorry I missed you yesterday DC, we'll meet again, don't know where, don't know when


----------



## discokermit (Mar 27, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm afraid the conscience of individual party members does nothing to redress my grievous loss. Must my children go chompless?


 
solidarity price two pounds. so you still owe them a pound. unless you're some kind of miserable bastard or something?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2011)

Solidarity price is for people with jobs, I'm skint. Hence my attempts to recoup my 30 pence


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 27, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Solidarity price is for people with jobs, I'm skint. Hence my attempts to recoup my 30 pence


 
I can send you the change if you'd like, although after postage it would mean you owe 11p


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 27, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Proper Tidy, I was sold a 70p paper by a man who did not have change for a pound. Can you tell me what your party intends to do about my 30p deficit? Or is my hard-earned money going to Party officials who will use it to dine on two Chomps?


yer uncle was a Tory councillor - this is you redressing the balance. Penance, like


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 27, 2011)

Of if you join, we can give you a 30p discount on your first week's subs.

We could do the same for your second week, as a gesture of goodwill.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 28, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Proper Tidy, I was sold a 70p paper by a man who did not have change for a pound. Can you tell me what your party intends to do about my 30p deficit? Or is my hard-earned money going to Party officials who will use it to dine on two Chomps?


 
There are EFTPOS apps for the iPhone that cost almost nothing - even the bemulletted kiwi that cuts my lawns has one. How can we be sure that the SP have unimpeachable nostrums for the future of humanity when they can't even sort out the fulfillment model for selling their arsewipe paper?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 28, 2011)

It's free on the internet you knobber.

http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/issue/663

https://secure.socialistparty.org.uk/txt/193.pdf


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 28, 2011)

On Saturday I was leaving Hyde Park after hearing the speeches when a passed a paper seller. When I a passed him by he offered me a paper. I just brushed it off and carried on walking. A few paces later I heard him call my surname. I turned and saw someone I know very well who was giving away the free copy of Morning Star. I was duly embarrassed and apologised. He was most upset because I had refused a free paper. Strangely I had previously bought the paper off him once in a while when our paths crossed. The Morning Star is often worth a look.

That is what happens on demos. There are so many people pushing papers and leaflets in your direction that you just ignore all of them. He is an old hand though so I guess he won't hold a grudge. Next time he will be pushing the Cuba Solidarity magazine at me. I suppose they still print that.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 28, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> It's free on the internet you knobber.
> 
> http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/issue/663
> 
> https://secure.socialistparty.org.uk/txt/193.pdf


 
2003 called. They want their website back.

Its online availability is still cold comfort to DotCom. I expected better, even from the contagiously fleaed ne'erdowells of the SP, than gouging NEETs 30p at a time with the old "no change" scam.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 28, 2011)

DownwardDog said:


> 2003 called. They want their website back.


 
The 1990s called. They want their joke back. And to call you a bellend.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2011)

I am not a fucking NEET, I'm a ne'er do well. Our tradition of badness is older. 

also- still haven't read my overpriced paper. I may peruse it over my shreddies in the morning.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> That is what happens on demos. There are so many people pushing papers and leaflets in your direction that you just ignore all of them. He is an old hand though so I guess he won't hold a grudge. Next time he will be pushing the Cuba Solidarity magazine at me. I suppose they still print that.


 
I have tbh, by the end of the day I was sick of the sight of people trying to flog me sodding papers.

If I want to have an opinion on socialism Ill read some books and form my own opinion, rather than have it watered down into easily digestible pieces of a groups opinion.


----------



## Onket (Mar 29, 2011)

I went up to Manchester a few years back on a leftie chartered train for some sterile demo outside a Labour party conference. THAT was a nightmare for people trying to flog you stuff and wear their stickers & badges. There was nowhere to run. I didn't find it too bad on Saturday.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2011)

Onket said:


> I went up to Manchester a few years back on a leftie chartered train for some sterile demo outside a Labour party conference. THAT was a nightmare for people trying to flog you stuff and wear their stickers & badges. There was nowhere to run. I didn't find it too bad on Saturday.


 
I can imagine it as a bit like being in a cage with a politically minded tiger trained in sales techniques.


----------



## Onket (Mar 29, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I can imagine it as a bit like being in a cage with *a *politically minded tiger trained in sales techniques.


 
There were hundreds of them.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2011)

Onket said:


> There were hundreds of them.


 
A flock of tigers then


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 29, 2011)

A swamp of swappies.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 29, 2011)

stephj said:


> A swamp of swappies.


 
A hectoring surely?

Louis MacNeice


----------



## rekil (Mar 29, 2011)

stephj said:


> A swamp of swappies.


 


Louis MacNeice said:


> A hectoring surely?


 A nuisance.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2011)

a murder. Like crows.

Anyway I am happy to say that some measure of recompense towards my 30p mugging has been offered- and while I fear that a Party member is falling upon his/her own sword in order to satisfy the matter- it is concluded. Let us never speak of this again, and let the SP know that sellers must carry a basic float or else risk my ire.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 31, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I have tbh, by the end of the day I was sick of the sight of people trying to flog me sodding papers.
> 
> If I want to have an opinion on socialism Ill read some books and form my own opinion, rather than have it watered down into easily digestible pieces of a groups opinion.


 
Papers ... If you don't want to read them, just say no kids. Anyway the only thing I was giving out on saturday was leaflets about a local strike.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 31, 2011)

I was flogging papers (although I wasn't trying very hard tbf). I dunno what some people think we get out of flogging papers, like's it's to make money or something. It isn't. It's about getting across alternative views to what is available in the mainstream media. If you don't want one, don't buy one.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2011)

I sometimes buy stuff, I sometimes don't. I pretty much always take free stuff, obviously.

I prefer not to be pestered by people every couple of minutes though.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 31, 2011)

Was that happening here?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 31, 2011)

Do people pester? Or do they just say 'copy of the (insert publication here)' and then walk on?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2011)

Te Morning Star was being given away apparently. I thought it was for sale so swept in when I spotted a discarded copy on the floor. I could have had a crisp untrod copy for nothing. Next time gadget etc.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 31, 2011)

I do sometimes on stalls tbf. "Ah gwaaan. You know you want to." 

Although I was a bit taken aback a while back on a demo when a SWP guy i know spotted me, but his first greeting to me was "Do you want a copy of the Socialist Worker"?  I wasn't pissed off or anything as I know he is basically sound, but it was quite funny.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 31, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Te Morning Star was being given away apparently. I thought it was for sale so swept in when I spotted a discarded copy on the floor. I could have had a crisp untrod copy for nothing. Next time gadget etc.


 
Yeah they were giving away all the morning stars. I see them more and more in local newsagents btw.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah my mate wen a bit mental cos he'd bought a copy of the MS at the service station on the way down. I had to stop him from demanding his quid back from some poor unsuspecting soul giving them away.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Do people pester? Or do they just say 'copy of the (insert publication here)' and then walk on?


 
It's cumlative.


----------



## Spion (Mar 31, 2011)

Onket said:


> It's cumlative.


Sounds messy. Did you have to wipe yourself down after walking past a few of them?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 31, 2011)

He's cumlative intolerant


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2011)

Spion said:


> Sounds messy. Did you have to wipe yourself down after walking past a few of them?


 
Oh, you're good.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 31, 2011)

Some of the papers being sold and leaflets given out can sometimes be quite interesting, they can offer a different perspective on stuff anyway that you might not of thought about. I bought Solfed's paper on the Manchester demo for example which I thought was really interesting and written in a pretty engaging style. I also got a free unison badge out of the demo from some woman given them out, which was cool.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah I like buying all the different papers sometimes (when I have a few quid to spunk anyway), I quite like the free anarchist one that gets dished out, the Anarchist fed's I think.

I usually get Socialist Appeal which will please DBD.


----------



## Spion (Mar 31, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> He's cumlative intolerant


Bet he had a face like a plasterer's radio after walking past those paper sellers


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2011)

Had to laugh at the bloke selling SW at toddington services where various union coaches were stopping for piss and coffee before soldiering onwards to london. Persistence!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 31, 2011)

An SP bloke was doing that at Watford Gap and had run out so nicked a load of ours. I should find out who he was and demand our share.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> Some of the papers being sold and leaflets given out can sometimes be quite interesting, they can offer a different perspective on stuff anyway that you might not of thought about. I bought Solfed's paper on the Manchester demo for example which I thought was really interesting and written in a pretty engaging style. I also got a free unison badge out of the demo from some woman given them out, which was cool.





Proper Tidy said:


> Yeah I like buying all the different papers sometimes (when I have a few quid to spunk anyway), I quite like the free anarchist one that gets dished out, the Anarchist fed's I think.
> 
> I usually get Socialist Appeal which will please DBD.


 
See post #227.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 31, 2011)

It's not all about you Onket. You are incorrect.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 31, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> .
> 
> I usually get Socialist Appeal which will please DBD.


  I get mine on line
 I with onket on this one I get pissed off with  paper sellers in my face at political events too and  I don't like to encourage them.
Got an IMT badge off the SA  stall tho, they charged me a  quid for it.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> It's not all about you Onket. You are incorrect.



Oh right, apologies. :farcepalm:

Maybe I should stop buying any of them. That better?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 31, 2011)

Onket said:


> Oh right, apologies. :farcepalm:
> 
> Maybe I should stop buying any of them. That better?


 
Up to you. We're not charities.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 31, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I get mine on line


 
Cheapskate.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Up to you. We're not charities.


 
Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 31, 2011)

No problem x


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2011)

If you carry on like this I might change my location back to LONDON, England. Grrrrr, etc.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wasn't it London, ENGLAND?

But yeah, sorry. I like you really.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh I can't remember. But I changed it FOR YOU, you swine.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 31, 2011)

It was appreciated.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 31, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Up to you. We're not charities.



Peter Taafe Retirement Fund?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 1, 2011)

Alo Presidente


----------



## discokermit (Apr 1, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> I do sometimes on stalls tbf. "Ah gwaaan. You know you want to."


 i used to shout "get 'em while they're hot, they're lovely." just to amuse myself.


----------

